# LED wall setup- processor, scaler etc training



## Dagger (Feb 18, 2019)

I am looking for reading materials to gain more knowledge basic knowledge in led wall setup

- about processors 
- how to scale
- how many pixels / how many hertz
Etc

And everything video related -projectors, mapping , etc 

Any recommendations? Books , forums etc

Thanks for helping


----------



## Amiers (Feb 18, 2019)

I don’t want to be a Debbie downer but this goes beyond a few books. As well as miles from your attempt to learn rigging via the internet. 

You want to learn LED Walls get some gigs setting them up. 





After you get the basic everything else pretty much falls into place. 

Wall > data squid > switches > computer > input from source. 

Unless you are looking to buy a wall to start renting all this knowledge comes from hands on. 

I’ll be setting up a wall on the 24th. I’ll take some better pictures if you have more questions about specific things.


----------



## ChrisB_SanDiego (Feb 18, 2019)

Here's a decent video that shows a setup of a ADJ AV6 System. I'm not necessarily endorsing the product however the concepts are pretty much universal. Every panel is a little different. Some are low profile with no handles or displays while others have LED Displays, foot steps and rigging points for you to climb on. But the basic idea is pretty much there.

Media Servers can be vastly different in their setup from a PC running something like Resolume Arena to a Green Hippo Hippotizer but in essence it's just the source of the video.

you than have the processor or controller that maps the walls, these can be stand alone units (should be in my opinion) or some are built into the media servers such as C3's custom solutions.

Pixel size in a very general statement refers to the resolution of the video. Most walls I use, pixel size doesn't matter because I send 720p to the wall. The more pixels the higher the resolution, the sharper the image, and the more expensive. Personally unless there's a lot of text being displayed or it's a small wall that you have close to your audience I think it's a waste, again that's my opinion and I get a lot of flak for that. I come from the perspective that I don't want to count eye lashes on IMAG. 

A couple good books:

Media Design and Technology for Live Entertainment: Essential Tools for Video Presentation 1st Edition by Davin Gaddy 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/1138216216/?tag=controlbooth-20

Media Servers for Lighting Programmers: A Comprehensive Guide to Working with Digital Lighting 1st Edition by Vickie Claiborne 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/041572189X/?tag=controlbooth-20

As far as books on video production goes, you might want to conciser going to a nearby public universities book store. 
I have found some of the stuff written by the instructors to incredibly valuable however they don't sell them outside of the facility.

I do agree that nothing beats practical experience, so if you have some free time, try volunteering for setup at a concert. Even if you don't stay for the concert or don't particularly care for the music, the hands on experience is worth it.
https://loopevents.org/volunteer-now/
https://www.premierproductions.com/volunteer

or contact the production company of whatever tour you want to help out with. 
Some local event and rental companies will also allow you to volunteer if you're willing to sign a hold harmless waiver.


----------



## rsmentele (Feb 19, 2019)

Here is another example of a set up tutorial for another brand. Vanguard LED Displays (was named Aeson at the time)



It goes to show that the specifics of how things physically connect vary from model to model, but the basic principals remain the same.

The most important thing to pay attention to when setting up a wall is ensuring the panels remain flush and all seams are aligned to maintain a crisp image. The other important thing to remember is the direction you run the data cable. It has to be one continuous daisy chain. 

Hardware connections vary depending on mounting method and processor programming varies as well. The ADJ video shared earlier shows a model that requires configuration via a PC and USB connection. There are more expensive models that allow for configuration directly on the processor menu, no PC needed, but one can be used.


----------



## Amiers (Feb 24, 2019)

These are bigger panels. Which are nice. 











This is thru GoVision Productions.


----------



## Dagger (May 25, 2019)

Build a video wall, powrt and signal flow i understand


I am hoping to get more infos on setup using these gear for example:

Analogway diventix
Analogway pulse
Orchestra diventix
Dvi distribution amp
Vga distribution amp
Dvi extender kit cat6
Watchout system
Etc etc..


----------



## Dagger (Jun 6, 2019)

Just to get an idea. 

How much time should 27x 7 
take to build? ( + cabling) 1 person back locking panels and 1 person in the front passing. Ground supported.


----------



## Amiers (Jun 6, 2019)

Lots of variables.

Leveling the deck included?

Using a lift or a ladder?

Tool free ladders/arms?

Size of panels?

2 people IMO isn’t enough minimum 4 people a side I would feel comfortable to say with variables 1 10hr day.

2 people with variables 3 working days.


----------



## Dagger (Jun 6, 2019)

1 person back climbing. 1 person front on a ladder.
+leveling deck. Cabling.
7hrs. Done.

Size of panel 22 inches. Truss was 13ft ish. 7 rows covered it. 

Leveling deck ( horribly uneven) + making first 3 bottom rows as perfect as possible took 3 hrs.

The rest of the build took 4 hrs


By 2 working days you mean 10 hrs each day. ?


----------



## Amiers (Jun 6, 2019)

Well awesome for you. Show us the build.


----------

